# Arctic  Accelero Xtreme Plus



## trucker1963 (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ist schon bekannt ob und ab wann der Arctic  Accelero Xtreme Plus lieferbar sein wird? Wäre bestimmt für viele GTX 480 Besitzer interessant.Ihr habt ja bestimmt einen besseren Draht zu Arctic zwecks solcher Infos.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Caseking-Nils (6. Juli 2010)

Leider hab ich dazu auch keine internen Infos die nützlich für eine Verfügbarkeitseinschätzung wären. .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Caseking-Nils (6. Juli 2010)

Sorry 4 Doppelpost aber ich kann dann doch Neuigkeiten vermelden :

Ende August soll es soweit sein.

Grüße
Nils


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die positive Info.


----------



## Don_Dimitresko (7. Juli 2010)

Moin,

gibt es Informationen darüber zu welchen Grakas der Kühler Kompatible sein wird?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich die PCGH zitieren darf:

"Die neueste Ausbaustufe des Accelero Xtreme hört schlicht auf den Zusatz Plus und nicht nur mit den Geforce GTX 4x0, sondern auch den Geforce GTX 2x0, der Radeon HD 5870 und den Radeon HD 4890/4870 kompatibel."

Quelle:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus: Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt - arctic cooling, computex

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Noodels87 (10. August 2010)

ist den mittlerweile etwas bekannt geworden zum erscheinungstermin.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (11. August 2010)

Bei Arctic taucht es momentan in keiner Liste mehr auf. Daher gehen wir nicht davon aus, das es Ende August kommt. Q04 erscheint mir sehr viel realistischer.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Noodels87 (21. August 2010)

So jetzt gib es ja was auf der seite von AC (Arctic Cooling) Hab ihr den jetzt vieleicht schon wieder neue Infos.


----------



## boeser.hamster (30. September 2010)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist schon bekannt ob und ab wann der Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus lieferbar sein wird? Wäre bestimmt für viele GTX 480 Besitzer interessant.Ihr habt ja bestimmt einen besseren Draht zu Arctic zwecks solcher Infos.
> 
> Gruß und Danke


 

Hallo ich bin neu hier und die gleiche frage hab ich auch denn wir haben ja bald schon Oktober und bis lang konnte ich nix im netz finden weiß jemand weiteres bescheit was sache ist?

weil meine evga gtx 480 superclocked die wird doch ganz schön warm


----------



## wings70 (2. Oktober 2010)

wann kommt der vga kühler den endlich


----------



## Noodels87 (3. Oktober 2010)

*Quengel* Wann kommt der endlich *Quengel*


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Und dann fällt den Quenglern ein "Der ist ja viel zu lang für mein Gehäuse"


----------



## Caseking-Vahid (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! Also der Liefertermin vom 15. Oktober ist relativ fix und sollte maximal um ein paar Tage abweichen. Also fühestens am Freitag des 15. Spätestens die Woche danach.


----------



## Polossi (5. Oktober 2010)

Warte auch schon auf den Kühler, aber zum Glück hat das Warten demnächst ein Ende *freu*

Bin gespannt wie weit ich die GTX 470 dann treiben kann


----------



## WallaceXIV (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie werden denn die Sapnnungswandler bei der GTX280 Version gekühlt? Ist das bei der GTX470/480 kein Problem mehr, weil das in Test nie untersucht wird?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin WallaceXIV,

es gibt verschiedene Spannungswandlersets die von Arctic separat angeboten werden. Die bekommen wir gleichzeitig mit dem XTR Plus.

Die Tabelle siehst du derzeit bei Arctic auf der Seite:
Arctic Cooling

Für die GTX280 wird das VR002 Set benötigt.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## iNxL (16. Oktober 2010)

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=618431&mpage=1

Hier noch ein privater Test aus dem EVGA-Forum. Der Kühler sieht also ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Hoffe er wird nächste Woche endlich verfügbar, meine 470 will endlich gekühlt werden


----------



## SESOFRED (18. Oktober 2010)

Hätte auch ne Frage zum Kühler in Kombination mit einem LianLi PC P50
passt der Kühler inkl GTX480 in das Gehäuse?

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Caseking-Nils (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass es nicht passen würde. Notfalls wird der ggü. liegende Laufwerksschacht einfach frei gelassen.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## iNxL (18. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich nähere Infos als "diese Woche" für den Liefertermin des Lüfters?


----------



## SESOFRED (18. Oktober 2010)

Das nenne ich mal ne schnelle Antwort 
Der mittlere Laufwerksschacht ist eh noch frei da ich nur den unteren benutze.
Habt Ihr denn das Gesamtmaß inkl GTX 480 zur Hand?
Kann dann nämlich zu hause nachmessen.

mfg


----------



## Caseking-Nils (18. Oktober 2010)

@iNxL

Donnerstag, hab ich nochmal erkundigt, wann Arctic den Liefertermin anvisiert.

@ SESOFRED

Der Kühler ist größer als die Grafikkarte und ist 29cm lang. 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## SESOFRED (18. Oktober 2010)

Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> @iNxL
> 
> Donnerstag, hab ich nochmal erkundigt, wann Arctic den Liefertermin anvisiert.
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet das die Grafikkarte mit Kühler 290mm lang ist ?


----------



## iNxL (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das Gesamtpaket wird um die ~29,5-30cm lang sein, da der Kühler ja sicher ein wenig nach hinten versetzt montiert wird.

Wie hier zusehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja im Endeffekt können wir das jetzt nicht genau klären, wielang das Gesamtpaket ist. Ich denke aber mit 30cm Gesamtlänge liegt man nicht so verkehrt.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Caseking-Nils (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe neue Infos zum Wasserstand in Sachen Verfügbarkeit.

Die Lieferung wird zum 21.10. erwartet. Leider wird jedoch das VR03 nicht mitgeliefert. Die anderen Kits sind jedoch enthalten.

Ein genauen Termin gibt es für das VR03 Kit nicht.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## SESOFRED (19. Oktober 2010)

-----


----------



## Noodels87 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein schon wieder umsonst gefreut!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, das uns AC nicht allzulange auf die VR03 Kits warten lässt. Bestellt sind sie nach wie vor, nur kann sie Arctic nicht zeitgleich liefern.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## sipsap (22. Oktober 2010)

der plus passt ja mit dem VR002 auf die gtx2xx-serie.gilt das auch umgekehrt? also passt der ältere gtx pro mit zb VR003 auf ne gtx470?


----------



## Noodels87 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nein, der GTX Pro passt nicht auf die GTX 470 oder 480 da die Wärmeaufnahme an einer anderen Stelle sitzt. Also würde beim einem GTX pro auf eine GTX 470 die Kühlfläche (Lamellen) über das Slotblech hinausragen.


----------



## sipsap (22. Oktober 2010)

stimmt hab mir noch mal bilder der unterseite angesehn. allerdings seh ich nun. dass der plus denkbar ungeeignet ist für die gtx2xx-serie. dieser müsste dort arg nach hinten überstehn.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Vollständigkeitshalber ist seit heute der Xtreme Plus bei uns bestellbar:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

Die Kits kommen wenn alles gut geht am Mittwoch (Mit Ausnahme des VR3)

Gruß
Nils


----------



## boeser.hamster (26. Oktober 2010)

Weis jemand jetzt genau den Lieferumfang was so alles dabei ist? denn ich hab die GTX 480 oder muss ich mir was extra bestellen


----------



## hwk (26. Oktober 2010)

boeser.hamster schrieb:


> Weis jemand jetzt genau den Lieferumfang was so alles dabei ist? denn ich hab die GTX 480 oder muss ich mir was extra bestellen



Du musst das Kit, welches zum Einbau des Kühlers benötigt wird extra bestellen, sobald es verfügbar ist...


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Caseking-Nils

Du schreibst uns wenn die Kits verfügbar sind? Will endlich meine gtx 480 voll ausfahren @ 3d / idle weniger Stromverbrauch/ niedrigere Lautstärke.

P.s. Falls es noch niemand gesagt hat: Super Service von dir


----------



## Caseking-Nils (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Kits gehen definitiv morgen online, fyi.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Polossi (27. Oktober 2010)

Schade dass das VR03 Kit morgen nicht verfügbar sein wird. Ist schon näheres über den Erscheinungstermin des Kits bekannt? 
Frag mich sowieso was sich arctic cooling dabei denkt, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein ne Mounting Platte und ein paar Kühlerchen bereitzustellen.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (28. Oktober 2010)

So meine Lieben,

Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 1 für AMD 5000 und 4000 Serie:
Caseking.de » » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 1 für AMD 5000 und 4000 Serie

Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 2 für NVIDIA GTX 200 Serie:
Caseking.de » » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 2 für NVIDIA GTX 200 Serie

Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 4 für NVIDIA GTX 480:
Caseking.de » » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 4 für NVIDIA GTX 480

Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 5 für NVIDIA GTX 460:
Caseking.de » » Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 5 für NVIDIA GTX 460

Wie gesagt für die VR3 Kits gibt es noch keine festen Termine.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Polossi (28. Oktober 2010)

Theoretisch müsste doch das Kit für die GTX 480 auch auf die GTX 470 passen ( bis auf den SpaWa-Kühler natürlich). Für die SpaWa müsste man halt auf ne Bastelmethode ausweichen.


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (28. Oktober 2010)

Vor 3 Stunden Bestellt. Hoffentlich kommt er bald. Aber bis nach Niederbayern is ne weite Reise. Naja gute Reise gute besserung.


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (30. Oktober 2010)

Heute erhalten! Super 

Leider hab ich ein Problem, eine Besch... kleine schraube klemmt, oben ist Sie total abgeschäuert!  Jetzt kann ich den umbau vergessen  Was mach ich denn jetzt. Den Kühler bei ebay verkaufen?


----------



## LasstMichArzt (30. Oktober 2010)

oder versuchen das teil von AC zu bekommen?
vllt sind die ja kulant.


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich bisschen blöd ausgedrückt. Eine Schraube vom Pcb in den Original Kühler hat nix mehr zum Schrauben. sprich der alte Kühler geht nicht runter weil ich weder mit Kreutz noch Schlitz rein komme 

Bräuchte nen Shop der mir das macht oder ich muss den Xtreme Plus verkaufen oder zurück Schicken.  Hab so lange drauf gewartet. 

-> MIST <-

 so hab nun mit nem Drehmel die Schraube ab! und der Kühler passt wie angegossen, leider fehlte ein Ram kühler. Da hatte ich jedoch noch welche zu Hause.

850/1700/1950 mhz sind jetzt drin. Sehr leise und weniger Strom brauchts auch


----------



## LasstMichArzt (31. Oktober 2010)

krasse raten...


----------



## boeser.hamster (1. November 2010)

Also ich hatte mir den Kühler bestellt und ich muss sagen das die Lieferung von Caseking echt gut war auch mit dhl alles in zwei tagen abgeschloss und in meiner hand

So nun zum Kühler ich hab eine GTX 480 OC von EVGA und ich muss sagen das die Temperaturen deutlich runter gegange sind ( sage und schreibe um 20grad kühler)

da merkt man doch wirklich sehr das der was her macht


----------



## Caseking-Nils (4. November 2010)

Wir erwarten die V3 Kits im Laufe der nächsten Woche und mit sehr sehr sehr viel Glück ist es sogar morgen soweit. So schnell kann sich der Wind manchmal drehen. 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## T0XIC (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebes Caseking-Team.

Ich wollte fragen ob der Accelero Xtreme Plus mit dem VR 1 Kit auf eine HD 6950 passt.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Toxic,

Arctic hat keine Freigabe hierzu erteilt, deswegen wird es wohl nicht passen. Vielleicht kommt aber nochmal ein weiteres Kit dazu. Das ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## T0XIC (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Naja. Da hilft nur warten.


----------

